# brainsausage rocks!!!



## dharperino (Jul 14, 2016)

I hope this is the appropriate forum but I want to thank brainsausage (Josh) for an impromptu tour both of Salvage BBQ and his excellent collection of knives. We're in the Portland area visiting family and I didn't want to impose on him but I recognized him when ordering and asked if he was on the Kitchen Knife Forum and we just started talking! After dinner he showed me around and was an amazing host. 
Be smarter than me and contact him beforehand but damn, that was great brisket and one heck of a lotta fun. Thanks Josh!!


----------



## skewed (Jul 14, 2016)

Sadly I wouldn't recognize Josh if I ran into him unless he actually looks like this:


----------



## tkern (Jul 14, 2016)

skewed said:


> Sadly I wouldn't recognize Josh if I ran into him unless he actually looks like this:



No one really recognises Josh. They recognise Josh within themselves.


----------



## skewed (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh- that is deep! But somehow makes a lot of sense. I am just jealous of meeting the man!


----------



## panda (Jul 15, 2016)

He does look like that, but even more handsome.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 15, 2016)

So many truths in this thread...

dharperino it was a very pleasant surprise to meet you and your family last night! Not to mention getting to geek out with another knife geek in the flesh Had a lotta a fun, and I'll be sure to get ahold of you when I'm out west in the fall. Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 15, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> So many truths in this thread...



But the most important question remains unanswered, do you resemble Moe? :scratchhead:


----------



## rami_m (Jul 15, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> But the most important question remains unanswered, do you resemble Moe? :scratchhead:



You mean moe isn't directly based of him?


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 15, 2016)

rami_m said:


> You mean moe isn't directly based of him?



In personality (and intimacy with beer) it certainly seems to be the case but I'm not sure if they nailed the looks and the voice. :rofl2:


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 15, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> In personality (and intimacy with beer) it certainly seems to be the case but I'm not sure if they nailed the looks and the voice. :rofl2:



Poetic license. The real deal would be too much for most audiences, and perhaps a contradiction in terms(or perhaps stereotypes?).


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 15, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> Poetic license. The real deal would be too much for most audiences, and perhaps a contradiction in terms(or perhaps stereotypes?).



:lolsign:


----------



## panda (Jul 20, 2016)

spent the afternoon with josh, helped with some light prep while comparing chuckle's very old miz honyaki to my own brand new one. they are similar yet so different. instead of being overjoyed with new toy syndrome, i came away REALLY wanting a toyama (josh has a 270 gyuto). just when you think you're all set with knives for a little bit..
oh and i hate mirror finish.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 20, 2016)

panda said:


> spent the afternoon with josh, helped with some light prep while comparing chuckle's very old miz honyaki to my own brand new one. they are similar yet so different. instead of being overjoyed with new toy syndrome, i came away REALLY wanting a toyama (josh has a 270 gyuto). just when you think you're all set with knives for a little bit..
> oh and i hate mirror finish.



Shhh... TOYAMA'S ARE SHITE. NONE OF YOU WANT THEM. THEY ARE TERRIBLE KNIVES. I WILL BUY THEM ALL SO THAT THE TERRIBLE KNIVES ARE NOT IN THE WAY OF ALL OF THE SHIGS THAT YOU ACTUALLY REALLY WANT.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 20, 2016)

Also- it was great fun playing in the kitchen with you today Sun&#128579;


----------



## dharperino (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey Josh, what is the name of your K-tip knife you showed me? I've been wanting to play with one and (iirc) yours was a size I've been looking for. Never had one so advice is appreciated!! They don't have to be single bevel, right? The kiritsuke (sp) are but there are hybrids that are double bevel, correct?? 
Questions,questions,questions!!!
Thanks.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 21, 2016)

dharperino said:


> Hey Josh, what is the name of your K-tip knife you showed me? I've been wanting to play with one and (iirc) yours was a size I've been looking for. Never had one so advice is appreciated!! They don't have to be single bevel, right? The kiritsuke (sp) are but there are hybrids that are double bevel, correct??
> Questions,questions,questions!!!
> Thanks.



That would be the 180 Shig mukimono. I believe they're only single bevel, or at least if they're a true mukimono. Same goes for a true kiritsuke. I'm sure they'res some stubby kiritsuke shaped gyutos floating around out there somewheres though&#129300;


----------



## jmgray (Jul 21, 2016)

brainsausage said:


> That would be the 180 Shig mukimono. I believe they're only single bevel, or at least if they're a true mukimono. Same goes for a true kiritsuke. I'm sure they'res some stubby kiritsuke shaped gyutos floating around out there somewheres though&#129300;



At what point does it go from stubby kiritsuke shaped gyuto to a banno bunka? Is their a diference. not trying to sound like a smart ass. I just don't know the differences

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 21, 2016)

jmgray said:


> At what point does it go from stubby kiritsuke shaped gyuto to a banno bunka? Is their a diference. not trying to sound like a smart ass. I just don't know the differences
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff



That's funny, I was thinking the same a couple hours back, and meant to say as such. It seems to me that banno's are pretty tall on average. I should also mention that I've never really seen a stubby kiri style gyuto. Not to say that they don't exist- I just ain't seen em as far as I can recall. And my recollection is spotty at best.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 22, 2016)

Don't think you have to worry about being stereotyped


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 27, 2016)

keithsaltydog said:


> Don't think you have to worry about being stereotyped



???


----------



## panda (Sep 27, 2016)

keith mumble types a lot and i love him for it, hahaha


----------

